# Motorbikes, motorbikes



## clewb

Hi all

Know some of you on here are into your bikes. So I've passed my cbt last week  . All going well be through the full test before september. I'm doing it in the Isle of man so can have anything I like afterwards. any thoughts? like the look of the yamaha mt10 or maybe the triump speed triple (seems to be a confusing amount of variation though). Also any recomendations on gear would be good particularly stuff you may have had had cause to test and it worked well! :roll:


----------



## NickG

Congrats on passing the first step!! 

MT10... you sir have good taste! I've been looking at an MT09 for ages and now they go and release the MT10 and well....



Need i say more?! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## clewb

NickG said:


> Congrats on passing the first step!!
> 
> MT10... you sir have good taste! I've been looking at an MT09 for ages and now they go and release the MT10 and well....
> 
> 
> 
> Need i say more?! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Haha thanks. What's even funnier is you're picture is the colour combination I would have as well! Think the grey and luminous wheels looks naff. Just bought myself some rst blade leathers second hand. Should have a complete set of gear when I get back from America as I have icon Elsinore boots on order and gloves I can't remember but were crash tested (by accident) at high speed in motocross and held up well.


----------



## clewb

Also r1 engine!!  :lol:


----------



## NickG

Best colour combo by far!

R1 engine indeedy, tuned slightly different for power lower down, which should make it much better for road driving, which is what you want really!


----------



## Shug750S

Not sure about the Transformer front end, and the oil rad looks prone to stone damage as so low

Try a CB1000r, not as much power, but still enough for a naked, and much nicer finish..

Check your insurance cost though, could be expensive to jump straight on a 1000... Although I only pay £100 / yr for the CB1kr, but been riding for ever and an old fart now


----------



## t'mill

Always wise advice to check insurance first, especially if you're a younger rider.

I passed my CBT 2yrs ago and bought a Hyosung GT125R which I rode daily for 8 months. Insurance for that was £100 tpft which I thought was very good for someone with zero riding experience. At the 8 month stage I felt confident to go for the Direct Access where I did a 3 day course and passed. I then bought a Yamaha FZR1000RU which to my surprise only cost me £190 tpft to insure. Amazing considering my only riding experience was 8 months on a 125 and had only passed my full bike test a week before. And even better is my insurance on that FZR was due 2 days ago and I've got that figure down to £101 tpft....amazing!


----------



## NickG

Yep, for me a street fighter esque bike is about £180.... Double that for any "super bike" though!


----------



## clewb

Shug750S said:


> Not sure about the Transformer front end, and the oil rad looks prone to stone damage as so low
> 
> Try a CB1000r, not as much power, but still enough for a naked, and much nicer finish..
> 
> Check your insurance cost though, could be expensive to jump straight on a 1000... Although I only pay £100 / yr for the CB1kr, but been riding for ever and an old fart now


Yeah was just reading a review which highly recommend buying the protector at extra cost. On test a stone went through the rad and it leaked coolant everywhere! :/


----------



## clewb

Passed my test and bought a bike. Not the mt10 in the end as I didn't want a new bike. I'm going away after Christmas. I got the Kawasaki z800 instead.


----------



## uncle nick

Ducati or Moto Guzzi. Italian bikes just get into your blood like nothing else. Sold mine for Honda and Kawa.... I'm pining and regretting it!

More character, less clinical, less same'y.

Currently looking for a good Guzzi Griso or if I can sneak it past the Mrs a Ducati Diablo! :lol:


----------



## ReTTro fit

uncle nick said:


> Ducati or Moto Guzzi. Italian bikes just get into your blood like nothing else.
> More character, less clinical, less same'y.


And slower !

Can't touch a jap inline 4 which is why they need to be 200-300cc more to compete

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG

clewb said:


> Passed my test and bought a bike. Not the mt10 in the end as I didn't want a new bike. I'm going away after Christmas. I got the Kawasaki z800 instead.


Congrats!! This is the wildcard in the pack for what I'm looking at!

I'm still keen on an MT-09, but also considering a Street Triple - A good friend who knows what I like has recommend a Debby triple over the inline 4... but I still love the look of the Z800 so want to give it a ride out!

How are you finding it??


----------



## uncle nick

ReTTro fit said:


> uncle nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ducati or Moto Guzzi. Italian bikes just get into your blood like nothing else.
> More character, less clinical, less same'y.
> 
> 
> 
> And slower !
> 
> Can't touch a jap inline 4 which is why they need to be 200-300cc more to compete
Click to expand...

True but how often have you actually gone flat out on a superbike? They're way over powered and over spec for 'normal' road use, especially if you're concerned about not killing anyone and keeping the licence.

God I sound old!


----------



## ReTTro fit

I ride on the road and the track, same rule applies for both in my opinion matey 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete-TT225

Get the best gear you afford.

Iv had a few superbikes over the years and spent alot of time on one 1 wheel and 150mph+

Nowadays i have more fun tootling around on smaller stuff. Cr250 is bags of fun!


----------



## clewb

NickG said:


> clewb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Passed my test and bought a bike. Not the mt10 in the end as I didn't want a new bike. I'm going away after Christmas. I got the Kawasaki z800 instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!! This is the wildcard in the pack for what I'm looking at!
> 
> I'm still keen on an MT-09, but also considering a Street Triple - A good friend who knows what I like has recommend a Debby triple over the inline 4... but I still love the look of the Z800 so want to give it a ride out!
> 
> How are you finding it??
Click to expand...

Sorry not been on in awhile. Loving it  I liked it better on test against mt09, ducati Montser (hated KTM 990 centre of gravity is too high). Smoother power delivery and easier to manage at slow speed through corners etc as you know what the throttle is doing. More than enough power for me at the moment!


----------



## clewb

uncle nick said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uncle nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ducati or Moto Guzzi. Italian bikes just get into your blood like nothing else.
> More character, less clinical, less same'y.
> 
> 
> 
> And slower !
> 
> Can't touch a jap inline 4 which is why they need to be 200-300cc more to compete
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but how often have you actually gone flat out on a superbike? They're way over powered and over spec for 'normal' road use, especially if you're concerned about not killing anyone and keeping the licence.
> 
> God I sound old!
Click to expand...

Unless you come to the Isle of Man.... Unrestricted roads....


----------



## Space

+1


----------



## thomp1983

I'm with uncle Nick, something Italian always feels special even with there faults.



That's my 916 that I fitted a 1098 engine in.

First big bike is always a difficult question, the answer will come from what type of rider you want to be. I've lived and ridden round the peak district for years, the roads are very good and you get a big mix of riders, as a general rule of thumb you find those that have ridden a few different size bikes tend to be better than those that jump straight to a modern litre bike, it's too easy to point and squirt a modern bike to silly speeds on relatively straight roads before heavily braking it all off for a bend and pottering around it and slamming the throttle open again. modern litre bikes are also difficult to get a feel for, they get upto speed very quickly and generally are quite safe upto around 100mph on most roads the biggest issues are they give you very little warning that your on the edge until they kick you off. There also very sensitive to rider inputs which as a new rider you will be heavy handed at times, personally I'd go for an older 600 or 750 there still quick bikes but alot better for learning to carry speed on.

In terms of kit, get out and see and try as much stuff as you can, ive worn loads of lids and find agv's suit me best but that may be different for the next person, money wise I've ran cheap lids, mid priced lids and now I have a 1k Guy Martin rep agv lid, honestly it's no better than a mid model £300-400 agv, arai or shoei in some respects it's worse. It's an all carbon fibre gp lid so it is noisy, I always ride in ear plugs so it's not an issue for me but just shows just because your spending more doesn't mean your getting better stuff. My leathers are a spada £150 two piece that have done me years and are great quality so again you don't have to spend loads just get out there and find what you feel comfortable in.

In terms of riding there's alot to take in and quickly and it's more important when riding to understand what your seeing in front of you means, extra training after your test is always worth it.

Some things to remember are, in a bend you should only ever be on the throttle, either gently rolling it on to maintain speed around a bend or accelerating through it to gain speed, if you've gone in too fast the reality is the bike has more talent than you and will go around the bend, you just need to keep your head, look out of the bend and keep smooth on the throttle while counter steering as much as necessary.

Secondly riding in the rain is purely psychological, the average modern bike tyres only loose about 10% performance in the wet and the average road rider will only exploit 80% of a tyres potential performance so when it's wet your not actually loosing any performance from the tyre you just need to be even smoother on the throttle and when steering.

And last in terms of can a bike be too quick for public roads the answer is yes, even on the isle of man, my 916 makes 160bhp at the wheel, I pay very little attention to speed limits I ride at what I feel is appropriate for the situation and the honest reality is my bike has too much power, it's too easy to spin the rear up if your being heavy handed or get the front wagging if your too quick out of a bend in truth a well set up bike with 130-140bhp is as much as you'll ever need unless your on track where the surface setup is different that's why the original fireblades and r1's are so well respected they are so well balanced for public roads


----------



## clewb

Nice Bike. I feel there's lot of good tips in there. I'm higly aware I'm still learning and making mistakes. My aim at the moment is to minimise the mistakes and the scale of any that do occur. sunday was out in the rain coming up to a roundabout with a side road just before. guy in a van at it saw me, then proceed to pull out in front of me! [smiley=argue.gif] any way I hit the back brake and yup cue back wheel squirreling round everywhere. Kept it up and all was well. should have been front brake first then back. anyway heres mine


----------



## thomp1983

Sadly happens all the time, you'll learn to see it happening before it does, the thing you need to learn quickest is to just let it go from your mind as soon as it happens otherwise while your still thinking about it is when you will make a mistake. In England i must get pulled out on at least twice a week, out of interest was there anything behind you when it happened?

There was a study by a road safety group in Britain that found if a bike with it's light on was in front of a lorry with it's lights on most people can't see the bike it's something to do with the way your mind processes things.

as for the rear brake apart from slow control in traffic don't use it your front always stops you quicker and as you've found has far better feel.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Don't use back brake ????

I live on mine ! 
Using the rear brake can manipulate the bike in lots of situations where the front wouldn't

For beginners, I'd strongly recommend a track day or two, not to rag the hell out your bike but to give you a better understanding of it, braking, accelerating, body position etc etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clewb

thomp1983 said:


> Sadly happens all the time, you'll learn to see it happening before it does, the thing you need to learn quickest is to just let it go from your mind as soon as it happens otherwise while your still thinking about it is when you will make a mistake. In England i must get pulled out on at least twice a week, out of interest was there anything behind you when it happened?
> 
> There was a study by a road safety group in Britain that found if a bike with it's light on was in front of a lorry with it's lights on most people can't see the bike it's something to do with the way your mind processes things.
> 
> as for the rear brake apart from slow control in traffic don't use it your front always stops you quicker and as you've found has far better feel.


Yeah seems to happen less on the big bike than on the 125 I was learning on. no, thankfully there was nothing behind me otherwise there probably would have been up my chuff to boot. that's interesting about the lights though. does make sense. I'll have to keep a particular eye out for trucks/ lorries behind me then.


----------



## NickG

Took the plunge and bought me a bike today!!!



Test ride this and the street triple-R back to back... for getting back into it, this is the bike that suits me best. The triumph is an incredible machine. It's just too much for me right away!!


----------



## clewb

Whoa nice one. Enjoy :!:


----------



## NickG

clewb said:


> Whoa nice one. Enjoy :!:


How are you finding the Z?!


----------



## clewb

Still loving it. There was only a whisker between it and the mt09 though. Could have walked away happy with either. Z was fractionally smoother for my money. Did a motorway run on it last week. Pretty dull and not really what bikes are about I felt. Very cold too. But going again next weekend because it's so much cheaper to take on the ferry! £170 for car v £70 for bike


----------



## NickG

Yeah long straight journeys are crap on a bike, I'd imagine even worse on a naked one!! I used to do a 3hr motorway haul on my old GS500F (the 'F' makes all the difference!) and it wasn't exciting, but atleast I wasn't getting battered by the constant wind!









***Not mine, but identical to!


----------



## NickG

Picked my bad boy up at the weekend, cold, but did I care? Hell no!! Took her on some b-road blasts, done around 100 miles!


----------



## clewb

Well I rode mine back from dublin yesterday. I was moving the bike to lube the chain and the sidestand folded. Resulting in a bent clutch lever. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## NickG

Oops! I done a similar thing with the GS... banana clutch lever for a long while! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## clewb

yup painful. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] will be ordering a replacement tomorrow. first thing I'll have done on it.


----------



## NickG

Today I had a little play, while it wasn't raining!

From this...



To this...



Such a visual improvement, I have no idea why they don't come like this from the factory... it's the same for all bikes really, there must be some crappy regulation in play?!


----------



## t'mill

That is such an improvement. That daft extended arm holding the rear lights/plate looked ridiculous. I was at the NEC bike show t'other week and there were a few machines with the same set up. God knows why!


----------



## NickG

It's weird isn't it, because now it just looks as it should, it doesn't look 'modified'!

What did you make of the show? I felt it was smaller this year, the stands were far more spread out. Loved that Norton though, what a thing of beauty!!


----------



## 1234567891011twelve

Does it need a red reflector at the back for the MOT?


----------



## NickG

Depends where you take it I guess... the kit did come with a stick on reflector, but I think we all know that won't be getting installed any time soon :lol:


----------



## t'mill

NickG said:


> It's weird isn't it, because now it just looks as it should, it doesn't look 'modified'!
> 
> What did you make of the show? I felt it was smaller this year, the stands were far more spread out. Loved that Norton though, what a thing of beauty!!


Hi pal. Only just seen this. It was the first show I'd ever been to at the NEC so I was like a kid in a sweet shop. Being my first time I had nothing to compare it to. We'll be going again next year though.

Agree with you on the Norton stand....some gorgeous machines 8) Unfortunately everything with Norton written on it is much dollar...even t-shirts [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## NickG

Hows my fellow riders doing then?

I've got about 500 miles in so far this year on a couple of rides out and had a lesson in counter-steering to improve my previously painfully slow cornering! So far, so good! Can't believe how much difference 1 hour of work has made to my riding!

Also took some photo's on a glorious day we had...


----------



## Shug750S

NickG said:


> Depends where you take it I guess... the kit did come with a stick on reflector, but I think we all know that won't be getting installed any time soon :lol:


Just pop the little button reflector on with blu-tack when the bike has its mot..

Had an interesting moment with an A5 at the weekend. Sitting at the lights on my CB1r and he thought he'd try his luck. Was at the start of a dual carriageway. Started off level, and then i changed to second just as my front wheel came down. I backed off at about 80 (ish) and a few seconds later he went past me. Muppet forgot the camera just ahead. I was below nsl as I passed it.


----------



## NickG

:lol: :lol:

Gutted.... for him!!


----------



## NickG

Well tonight was an experience....



Never ridden a super sports over a 600 and that was only very brief, so a thou was f-ing petrifying!! :lol:


----------



## t'mill

NickG said:


> Well tonight was an experience a thou was f-ing petrifying!! :lol:


Haha. Spare a thought for me who went from 8 months experience on a 125 then to a thou supersport 

Interesting you should mention counter steering though. I only stumbled upon this last week when faffing around on YouTube. I'd never heard of it before. I've been adding YouTube vids into my watch later section to try and understand it.


----------



## NickG

It's really strange and if you think of it as steering then at least for me, it messed with my head a bit and lead to a mental block! I like to think of it as shifting the balance of the bike I guess!

Two things I was told to was firstly sit on the bike with two feet on the floor, then push one side e.g. Push the right handlebar out. What you'll find is the bike actually leans more to the right!

Then, to confirm the same is true once moving, in a straight line, don't shift your body weight, just push the right handle bar again (effectively your wheel is steering left) and be amazed by the fact the bike starts to go off to the right!

Wiggle around from side-to-side on the road for a bit and within the ride you'll be able to start applying this to cornering... once you have it, you have it and you'll be amazed how much quicker and stabler you can corner!


----------



## t'mill

That's a great explanation Nick [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I'll give that a bash as everything Ive read on it so far says how much better cornering is using it


----------



## barry_m2

t'mill said:


> That's a great explanation Nick [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I'll give that a bash as everything Ive read on it so far says how much better cornering is using it


After a while you'll do it without thinking. On track its amazing just how much you use all of your body to move the bike around. If you haven't already, I'd highly recommend a track day even if track riding isn't your thing as you'll learn so much on bike control. Speak to the instructors and listen to their feedback.


----------



## NickG

t'mill said:


> That's a great explanation Nick [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I'll give that a bash as everything Ive read on it so far says how much better cornering is using it


You won't be disappointed! I wonder how Clewb is getting on?



barry_m2 said:


> After a while you'll do it without thinking. On track its amazing just how much you use all of your body to move the bike around. If you haven't already, I'd highly recommend a track day even if track riding isn't your thing as you'll learn so much on bike control. Speak to the instructors and listen to their feedback.


I'm desperate to get a trackday under my belt but really don't fancy it on the road bike, especially as it's naked. Anything above about 95 and you're getting battered by wind! I'm exploring the idea of a £1k track bike, a ZX6-r or GSXr600 probably, but i'm getting told i have "Too many toys" whatever that means?! :roll:

Don't forget, its the MCN Bike Show in Peterborough this weekend to!


----------



## barry_m2

NickG said:


> I'm desperate to get a trackday under my belt but really don't fancy it on the road bike, especially as it's naked. Anything above about 95 and you're getting battered by wind! I'm exploring the idea of a £1k track bike, a ZX6-r or GSXr600 probably, but i'm getting told i have "Too many toys" whatever that means?! :roll:
> 
> Don't forget, its the MCN Bike Show in Peterborough this weekend to!


Yeah, if you have the funds for a track only bike I'd highly recommend it. And an old 600 would be perfect. I had a couple of bikes when doing track days, but eventually sold the road bike when I went racing. Mainly because it was soooo expensive! :lol:

I wouldn't worry too much about being battered about by the wind, you'll never really be at a high speed for a significant amount of time... well, unless you're at Snetterton 300! There are plenty of different bikes on track days, both with and without fairing.


----------



## barry_m2

NickG said:


> I'm desperate to get a trackday under my belt but really don't fancy it on the road bike, especially as it's naked. Anything above about 95 and you're getting battered by wind! I'm exploring the idea of a £1k track bike, a ZX6-r or GSXr600 probably, but i'm getting told i have "Too many toys" whatever that means?! :roll:


Yeah, if you have the funds for a track only bike I'd highly recommend it. And an old 600 would be perfect. I had a couple of bikes when doing track days, but eventually sold the road bike when I went racing. Mainly because it was soooo expensive! :lol:

I wouldn't worry too much about being battered about by the wind, you'll never really be at a high speed for a significant amount of time... well, unless you're at Snetterton 300! There are plenty of different bikes on track days, both with and without fairing.


----------



## NickG

barry_m2 said:


> Yeah, if you have the funds for a track only bike I'd highly recommend it. And an old 600 would be perfect. I had a couple of bikes when doing track days, but eventually sold the road bike when I went racing. Mainly because it was soooo expensive! :lol:
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about being battered about by the wind, you'll never really be at a high speed for a significant amount of time... well, unless you're at Snetterton 300! There are plenty of different bikes on track days, both with and without fairing.


I think it will inevitably happen at some point in the future, the father inlaw, brother inlaw and sister inlaw are all on track around 20 days a year so i've got full support to get on it!

Yeah to be fair when i spectated at Snetterton a few weeks ago there were a few Street Triples and a KTM on track so i'm sure it's do able. Should maybe look at a Road Bike only day and go from there i guess.

You've got to be nuts to race! :lol: Are you still racing?


----------



## barry_m2

Oh well, if you've got family out there doing loads of track days then yeah, you've got no excuses 

Gave up racing a few years ago. The plan was just to do a season and get my Clubman license, which I done, but I ended up doing a second season too. It's expensive, addictive, but it's an absolute blast!!


----------



## thomp1983

Took the ducati out Tuesday to Cadwell park to watch a track day, haven't ridden it for 3 months I'd forgotten how good it is.

As for track days there were 3 or 4 nakeds at cadwell including a sv650, the sv was obviously slower than the bigger stuff but he was certainly going for it and not holding back there were also a few strokers that were slower again so you don't need to worry about being slow and causing issues just be aware of what's behind you and signal for them to pass as early as possible


----------



## clewb

NickG said:


> t'mill said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great explanation Nick [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I'll give that a bash as everything Ive read on it so far says how much better cornering is using it
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be disappointed! I wonder how Clewb is getting on?
> 
> 
> 
> barry_m2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a while you'll do it without thinking. On track its amazing just how much you use all of your body to move the bike around. If you haven't already, I'd highly recommend a track day even if track riding isn't your thing as you'll learn so much on bike control. Speak to the instructors and listen to their feedback.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm desperate to get a trackday under my belt but really don't fancy it on the road bike, especially as it's naked. Anything above about 95 and you're getting battered by wind! I'm exploring the idea of a £1k track bike, a ZX6-r or GSXr600 probably, but i'm getting told i have "Too many toys" whatever that means?! :roll:
> 
> Don't forget, its the MCN Bike Show in Peterborough this weekend to!
Click to expand...

I'm getting on very well thank you Nick! Have the bike 8ish months now have nearly 3k miles on it without incident (touches wood). Gorgeous spin out to Doolough (Co. Mayo.) yesterday. While surface could use some work, the turns are fabulous. No houses most of it so no one pulling out on you. Just gotta watch out for stray sheep !

No track day as yet but hopefully get one in before the end of the season.


----------



## NickG

3k is good going considering the weather we've had!! That ride out looks epic, wish we had more of that this way. 

I'm possibly looking for a trackday in the next few months, i've convinced myself it'll help with my road riding :wink:

Had a few goodies arrive for the bike this week;


New exhaust (At last) so it doesn't sound like a hoover

Braided front lines (Having driven the new Street Triple 765RS i couldn't believe how much better feel you get from braided lines!)

Hugger extension (Driving in the rain the bike flicks mud right up my back currently!)

Looking forward to getting it all done and having a different experience!


----------



## barry_m2

NickG said:


> I'm possibly looking for a trackday in the next few months, i've convinced myself it'll help with my road riding :wink:


It will help, no matter what level of road rider you are. I'd been road riding for 10 years before I done my first track day and it was excellent. Being on track takes away the need to concentrate on other road users pulling out, shitty surface changes, all kinds of obstacles etc... and just concentrate on purely controlling your bike and feeling what it's actually capable of.

You'll love it.. just don't go out on track thinking you're a MotoGP god like some do, and bin it at the first corner!


----------



## NickG

Or worse, the cardinal sin... bin it in the sighting laps :lol:

I've been to watch a few more track days recently and the atmosphere is just brilliant, proper people having a great time and helping each other out at any opportunity! Was at cadwell last weekend when someone in novices managed to ride all the way to scrutineering with their rear tyre warmer still on :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nyxx

barry_m2 said:


> You'll love it.. just don't go out on track thinking you're a MotoGP god like some do, and bin it at the first corner!


Track days are by far the best thing you can do on a bike. I was totally addicted to it. One year I did not miss one track day at Donington Park, or evening track session there.

Every track day I went on, the first thing they tell you and for good reason is to warm up your tyres, I always did 2 full laps before going all out.
But most days some prat bins it on the first lap because!!! 90% of the time if someone comes off it's the first laps. :roll:


----------



## NickG

Shiney Carbon goodness has arrived, she's in for a service Friday so I'll look to install this over the weekend! Can't wait, I've been in need of more noise for a while now!!


----------



## NickG

I'm getting very lucky with riding different bikes recently, mines in for a service today, so I've been meant the newer model for the day...



Has a quickshifter as standard, a slipper clutch too, but the biggest difference I have noted is a much more refined engine, not as many lumpy bits throughout the rev range!

A little bit gutted as when I was filling in the sheet for the service it asked for the model of bike, I put down MT09 as that's what mine is... little did I know that this was actually what model would you like to borrow as I would really have loved a blast on an MT10!


----------



## clewb

So everyone! I feel like this needs a new post and I have news! it's good news thankfully. I did my first trackday! on the 20th of August in mondello. Ok if you want to get technical I only did the morning. This was just as well as the afternoon was pouring with rain and was called off anyhow. I'm also now on 6500 miles.


----------



## NickG

Brilliant!! How did you find it?

Bike looks good still, racking up the miles quickly 8)

Mine had a bit of Neglect for a few months, however its back out of hiding now as the misses passed her full test 

Got a few miles in over the bank holiday weekend, not too many as i didn't want to tire her out to quick!


----------



## clewb

NickG said:


> Brilliant!! How did you find it?
> 
> Bike looks good still, racking up the miles quickly 8)
> 
> Mine had a bit of Neglect for a few months, however its back out of hiding now as the misses passed her full test
> 
> Got a few miles in over the bank holiday weekend, not too many as i didn't want to tire her out to quick!


It was great. Bike badly needs cleaning now. Bike itself actually on. 11,000 miles. Oh tell her congrats. Looks like ye had a nice ride out.


----------



## NickG

Well I thought I'd resurect this post, as I'm currently on a mini tour of the Black Forest and Swiss Alps... all I can say is WOW!!! You have to find time in your life to ride these roads!!


----------



## clewb

Glad you've resurrected it. Always time for more bike pictures! I'm on 16k miles now. Two more track days done. Thinking of selling to move to a more touring style bike. Considering a multistrada


----------



## NickG

Ah yes! They're BIG bikes, I'm 6'3" and it's the first bike I haven't been able to stand flat footed on! Rode one for an hour at the bike show last year on an intensive off-road course, it was great fun but hard work!


----------



## clewb

Really? From looking at the info doesn't seem excessive think the seat height is 1 or 2 inches more and the wet weight is about plus 8kg on to the z800. Could be how it carries it too I suppose. Anything else you've had that might be better?


----------



## NickG

clewb said:


> Really? From looking at the info doesn't seem excessive think the seat height is 1 or 2 inches more and the wet weight is about plus 8kg on to the z800. Could be how it carries it too I suppose. Anything else you've had that might be better?


Well it was the 'Enduro' model that i test rode, so the seat height is listed as 870mm, but bear in mind the width of the bike/seat makes just as much if not more difference then the seat height. I've ridden a Tiger 800 a couple of years ago too, which was more manageable, in terms of size.

Have a ride on one though, the Ducati was an awesome bike and seemed to be capable of almost anything you could throw at it! I suppose it depends what you intend to use the bike for really, being bigger might actually be of benefit when touring.


----------



## Trackdaybob

You want pics???


















































































That's just a few. There's thousands taken over the years.


----------



## Trackdaybob

Do a bit on the road too. Currently on a Fazer 600.


----------



## les

Pha! You call them motorcycles? Na just plastic rocketships. A REAL motorcycle (note not called a motorbike) to give them the correct title are the likes of British iron which leak oil breakdown every other lamp post and are real mans bikes as you get pissed wet through riding them even when it's not raining. There is also an art to kick starting them while trying not to break your ankle, no electric boot here. 
Anyway here are a 2 I have had and one I own at the moment a 1960 BSA A7SS ermm currently getting some TLC. :roll: My other was a 1980 Triumph Bonneville which I sold on. The one with me sitting on it aged 18 or 19 was also a BSA A7SS, loved that bike and in fact never let me down. You can keep your Jap crap with no oil leaks and reliability. :wink:


----------



## NickG

Seeing as we are still going, I've just got back from two weeks touring Rajasthan, India on a Royal Enfield... best holiday I've ever had, beautiful country, amazing people and fantastic food! Chuck in a motorcycle and what more could you ask for!?


----------



## clewb

Happy 2019! Bring back the motorbikes!!

I bought a track bike! Honda cbr 600 f3!


----------



## Hoggy

les said:


> Pha! You call them motorcycles? Na just plastic rocketships. A REAL motorcycle (note not called a motorbike) to give them the correct title are the likes of British iron which leak oil breakdown every other lamp post and are real mans bikes as you get pissed wet through riding them even when it's not raining. There is also an art to kick starting them while trying not to break your ankle, no electric boot here.
> Anyway here are a 2 I have had and one I own at the moment a 1960 BSA A7SS ermm currently getting some TLC. :roll: My other was a 1980 Triumph Bonneville which I sold on. The one with me sitting on it aged 18 or 19 was also a BSA A7SS, loved that bike and in fact never let me down. You can keep your Jap crap with no oil leaks and reliability. :wink:


Hi, Hoggy 59 years ago Triumph 21 350 Twin. Only pic I have. Who said thank goodness :lol: :lol:








Hoggy.


----------



## LesRSV

Not quite 59 years ago,but mid 60's.Me on Norton Dominator, still cringe looking at this. Still have it and unlike me it's in better nick now :lol:


----------



## les

Hoggy said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pha! You call them motorcycles? Na just plastic rocketships. A REAL motorcycle (note not called a motorbike) to give them the correct title are the likes of British iron which leak oil breakdown every other lamp post and are real mans bikes as you get pissed wet through riding them even when it's not raining. There is also an art to kick starting them while trying not to break your ankle, no electric boot here.
> Anyway here are a 2 I have had and one I own at the moment a 1960 BSA A7SS ermm currently getting some TLC. :roll: My other was a 1980 Triumph Bonneville which I sold on. The one with me sitting on it aged 18 or 19 was also a BSA A7SS, loved that bike and in fact never let me down. You can keep your Jap crap with no oil leaks and reliability. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Hoggy 59 years ago Triumph 21 350 Twin. Only pic I have. Who said thank goodness :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Baby speedtwin. Like it Hoggy.


----------



## les

LesRSV said:


> Not quite 59 years ago,but mid 60's.Me on Norton Dominator, still cringe looking at this. Still have it and unlike me it's in better nick now :lol:


And worth more than you.


----------



## LesRSV

les said:


> And worth more than you.


Ouch! :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

les said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pha! You call them motorcycles? Na just plastic rocketships. A REAL motorcycle (note not called a motorbike) to give them the correct title are the likes of British iron which leak oil breakdown every other lamp post and are real mans bikes as you get pissed wet through riding them even when it's not raining. There is also an art to kick starting them while trying not to break your ankle, no electric boot here.
> Anyway here are a 2 I have had and one I own at the moment a 1960 BSA A7SS ermm currently getting some TLC. :roll: My other was a 1980 Triumph Bonneville which I sold on. The one with me sitting on it aged 18 or 19 was also a BSA A7SS, loved that bike and in fact never let me down. You can keep your Jap crap with no oil leaks and reliability. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Hoggy 59 years ago Triumph 21 350 Twin. Only pic I have. Who said thank goodness :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baby speedtwin. Like it Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Hi, Yes, & part ex for a Morris Mini 850 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

LesRSV said:


> Not quite 59 years ago,but mid 60's.Me on Norton Dominator, still cringe looking at this. Still have it and unlike me it's in better nick now :lol:


Hi, you still have it, wonderful [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## clewb

LesRSV said:


> Not quite 59 years ago,but mid 60's.Me on Norton Dominator, still cringe looking at this. Still have it and unlike me it's in better nick now :lol:


Could have been off an advertising poster! Very nice


----------



## NickG

clewb said:


> Happy 2019! Bring back the motorbikes!!
> 
> I bought a track bike! Honda cbr 600 f3!


Epic!! 8) 

I'd love a trackbike, i think it would help road riding no end! So whens the first day??


----------



## clewb

NickG said:


> clewb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 2019! Bring back the motorbikes!!
> 
> I bought a track bike! Honda cbr 600 f3!
> 
> 
> 
> Epic!! 8)
> 
> I'd love a trackbike, i think it would help road riding no end! So whens the first day??
Click to expand...

Not sure yet. Still at my friends house in the isle of man. Probably some time in March. May try do one or two over there before I move it to Ireland.


----------



## thomp1983

I started the Ducati today for the first time in a few months, I've been fitting new forks and calipers. I forget just how obnoxious it is especially as it's on the lift so the exhausts are bouncing the noise straight off the garage ceiling.

I've seen a few bikes around this week, surprisingly most are sports bikes sod that at less than 5 degrees


----------



## trev1964

My baby. 
Roll on the summer!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodhouse

Just got a bike, every possibility I won't manage it but I will give it a shot, I am experienced but had a stroke so not 100% yet

Be selling it on if not manageable but got a good deal so from a financial point of view it's fine.

I'm more a bike man been honest.


----------



## les

Woodhouse said:


> Just got a bike, every possibility I won't manage it but I will give it a shot, I am experienced but had a stroke so not 100% yet
> 
> Be selling it on if not manageable but got a good deal so from a financial point of view it's fine.
> 
> I'm more a bike man been honest.


Lovely always lime dukes from the late 60s to present day bikes but never even rode one never mind owned one.


----------



## Woodhouse

les said:


> Woodhouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a bike, every possibility I won't manage it but I will give it a shot, I am experienced but had a stroke so not 100% yet
> 
> Be selling it on if not manageable but got a good deal so from a financial point of view it's fine.
> 
> I'm more a bike man been honest.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely always lime dukes from the late 60s to present day bikes but never even rode one never mind owned one.
Click to expand...

Dukes are marmite, fortunately I love marmite

Cheers for the compliment


----------



## trev1964

That is stunning mate. 
I have the hots for a Panigale for my next bike.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## clewb

Woodhouse said:


> Just got a bike, every possibility I won't manage it but I will give it a shot, I am experienced but had a stroke so not 100% yet
> 
> Be selling it on if not manageable but got a good deal so from a financial point of view it's fine.
> 
> I'm more a bike man been honest.


Lovely. Well wear and I hope you can hold onto it and make many happy memories.


----------



## Woodhouse

Thank you everyone, I went to the shop to see it yesterday and it is stunning condition full system, slipper clutch 7070 miles one owner, I won't struggle selling it without a loss, but it's a dream bike for me and hopefully I can use it, I'll soon find out.


----------



## Woodhouse

clewb said:


> Woodhouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a bike, every possibility I won't manage it but I will give it a shot, I am experienced but had a stroke so not 100% yet
> 
> Be selling it on if not manageable but got a good deal so from a financial point of view it's fine.
> 
> I'm more a bike man been honest.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely. Well wear and I hope you can hold onto it and make many happy memories.
Click to expand...

Sorry I have not read this whole thread at present, how are you getting on with bikes?


----------



## LesRSV

Hi, not seen an all white Ducati before. Awfully nice. Hope all goes well for you. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Woodhouse

Cheers, pearl white is quite widely available on Ducati's, personally I prefer white to the red but I know that's kind of wrong bit like Ferrari not been red.

My gut feeling is I won't manage it, a more upright compact bike is probably the way to go but life is short I'll give a whirl


----------



## thomp1983

A 939 supersport s may have been a better choice for comfort and will be next on my list when I finally can't get a leg over my 916/1098 hybrid for a decent length of time


----------



## Woodhouse

True, but expensive


----------



## thomp1983

They are now but I'm 35 so hoping to have another 5 years on the superbike in which time I'm hoping the supersports will fall to sensible money


----------



## LesRSV

thomp1983 said:


> They are now but I'm 35 so hoping to have another 5 years on the superbike in which time I'm hoping the supersports will fall to sensible money


I still ride (occasionally)my old Aprilia (I'm 68) Does take a bit more effort now though. :wink:


----------



## Woodhouse

Nice 1 looks fab


----------



## Woodhouse

thomp1983 said:


> They are now but I'm 35 so hoping to have another 5 years on the superbike in which time I'm hoping the supersports will fall to sensible money


For sure they will sensible in two years so yes be a good buy in 5, although in 5 years the next best greatest thing will be around, probably a v4 supersport


----------



## LesRSV

This turned up the other day,early seventies,same bike,same rider,same (bad) dress sense :lol:
Faces have been blurred to protect my identity !! (Its just a really bad print.)


----------



## Woodhouse

Cool picture that.


----------



## clewb

Bit cold there last night!

Inside leg out for every turn!


----------



## LesRSV

Found this today. Norton undergoing its back to basics resto. I painted it VW Monza Blue -


----------



## Woodhouse

My rvf,just sits in the house, pretty mint but couldn't sell it when I tried.


----------



## trev1964

Woodhouse said:


> My rvf,just sits in the house, pretty mint but couldn't sell it when I tried.


If you don't mind me asking, how much were you asking for it?


----------



## TTeflon

I guess I like German engineering. 

2018 BMW K1600 GT


----------



## simon3868

I had an Aprilia RS 125 which I thought would be my forever bike, fitted it with a race exhaust and powervalve and it was quick (compared to the Cbr125 I'd previously had), blew the engine doing 95mph in the outside lane of a duel-carriageway! Re-built the engine and decided it was too on/off for road use so sold it and bought the Fireblade, then did my test as I'd only done the CBT before! Rode it for 6 years and she was my baby, had to go in the end as any decent ride-out was crippling me.
Saw the GSX-S on the off-chance as my mate was looking for a new bike and I wasn't, it was just waiting for me lol.


----------



## Woodhouse

trev1964 said:


> Woodhouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> My rvf,just sits in the house, pretty mint but couldn't sell it when I tried.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much were you asking for it?
Click to expand...

Around £5500 a lot of money but it is better than most and the prices have gone a bit daft I'll readvertise this or the Ducati soon or both always up for negotiation though


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT

my panther 120 about 40 year's ago, the wheel's are CMA cast alloy triumph one's i had machined to fit, g/box is a pre-WW2 350 triumph, seat is from a WD 4-wheel drive dumper,p/tank is a WASSEL 1 1/2-gallon, like a lot of my bike's wish i'd kept it, i'll post some more of my bike's when i can find them on this computer thingie,



old honda cb750 with a yoshi 810cc kit, frame i made with a box section s/a, cb900 fork's,


----------



## Woodhouse

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> my panther 120 about 40 year's ago, the wheel's are CMA cast alloy triumph one's i had machined to fit, g/box is a pre-WW2 350 triumph, seat is from a WD 4-wheel drive dumper,p/tank is a WASSEL 1 1/2-gallon, like a lot of my bike's wish i'd kept it, i'll post some more of my bike's when i can find them on this computer thingie,
> 
> 
> 
> old honda cb750 with a yoshi 810cc kit, frame i made with a box section s/a, cb900 fork's,


Good effort fella


----------



## HAPPY DAZE

Our two toys my kawasaki 1400 GTR and Angies Kawasaki NINJA 400


----------



## Woodhouse

Advert removed


----------



## andy mac

Love the Ducati, especially in that colour. 

Here's my bike from years ago (don't ride anymore)


----------



## Woodhouse

Nice mv I had one years ago too. I have sold both of the above now and replaced with this a Kawasaki kl250g super sherpa a great little plodder


----------



## roddy

[attachment=1]
one for going fast , one for going slow.


----------



## Woodhouse

roddy said:


> View attachment 1
> [attachment=1]
> one for going fast , one for going slow.


Ahh I see you on DF


----------



## roddy

Woodhouse said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> [attachment=1]
> one for going fast , one for going slow.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh I see you on DF
Click to expand...

used to be ,,,, got banned !!


----------



## Woodhouse

roddy said:


> Woodhouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> [attachment=1]
> one for going fast , one for going slow.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh I see you on DF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> used to be ,,,, got banned !!
Click to expand...

Wtf why? Some arseholes on that


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Here's one you don't see very often. Beauty!

1934 BMW 'R7' prototype. Full story here -

*THE BEST BIKE BMW NEVER MADE?*
https://thevintagent.com/2011/03/07/the ... ever-made/


----------



## HOGG

EPIC

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## roddy

Woodhouse said:


> Nice mv I had one years ago too. I have sold both of the above now and replaced with this a Kawasaki kl250g super sherpa a great little plodder


Ha ha,, saw you on the yachtie forum recently ,  ( ducati / harley )


----------

